# Tough as NAILS.....



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Meet my 4 year old daughter (and hunting buddy!), Ruthi. Ruthi was tough enough to hike with me up the Tundra Communities Trail at the top of Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mt. National Park with me and the family tonight. Got some incredible pics just on the phone. Ruthi was cold and shivering and didn't complain once! Love this girl, she really does have a heart for adventure.

As you can see the sunset we caught was pretty incredible too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics !!  HI RUTHI. And she did it in flip-flops.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful little girl ebbs. How bad are your wrapped around her little finger? My little girl is now 34 years old and I am still like a curly fry. Purty country too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*JUST PRECIOUS----Moments like this you'll remember for ever===Thanks for sharing GOD BLESS you and your family*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Beautiful little girl ebbs. How bad are your wrapped around her little finger? My little girl is now 34 years old and I am still like a curly fry. Purty country too.


Tell you what man, I've got it bad. She's everything to me. Has quite a hunter's intuition too. Told us last night (entirely on her own I should add) "It was pretty cool today, I bet the animals are down off the mountain in time to see them before dark!" Sure enough, we got on a herd of about 50 feeding in a meadow. Walked up on the hillside overlooking and all the girls, Ruthi and her twin cousins got a good look at the animals.

@Don, YES she did it in flip flops as did I. It wasn't planned that way, just so happened we found our way to the top in the truck and decided to get out and hoof it the rest of the way. Talk about seeing the world from there, it was incredible!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good pics man. That Ruthi IS tough as nails - i've seen her in action!

Probably gets it from her Momma.


----------

